# Romanesco: Imprecisirsi



## Yussi

Nel film Campione c'è questo pezzo di dialogo. Cosa significa qui imprecisirsi? Grazie!
MAURETTO    Perché non t’ha fatto ride?
CHRISTIAN    No.
MAURETTO    Oh stavamo tutti a ride, scusa... Sei te che ogni tanto devi fa’ il cojone, che è n’altra cosa.
CHRISTIAN    Non ho capito.
MAURETTO    Che te sei imprecisito, hai rotto er c..zo.
CHRISTIAN    Io me so' imprecisito?
MAURETTO    Si! Te sei ripulito.
CHRISTIAN    Io?
MAURETTO     Sì...


----------



## Mary49

Diventare preciso.


----------



## alfaalfa

Ciao,
secondo Mauretto, Christian è diventato un precisino


----------



## mcrasnich

Imprecisito vuol dire diventato preciso, forse in questo caso nel senso di precisino, pignolo, oppure sostenuto. Non l'ho mai sentito prima, forse @Starless74 che è di Roma può aiutarti.


----------



## Starless74

Accolgo l'appello di mcrasnich per aggiungere che non avevo mai sentito specificatamente "imprecisito" ma posso riportare che "preciso" nel romano odierno ha un senso abbastanza vasto e polivalente. In questo caso, dal contesto mi è chiaro che si intende "ti sei (troppo) raffinato" con connotazione negativa, esattamente come "te sei ripulito" che segue. Evidentemente chi diventa troppo "preciso", secondo il Mauretto del dialogo, perde anche un po' di senso dell'umorismo.


----------



## Yussi

Mille grazie!


----------

